# Verstecken



## toni68 (12. Februar 2022)

Hallo ich brauche bitte hilfe bei dem Code.

```
<br />
<b>{$TSUE['TSUE_Language']->phrase['youtube_link']}</b><a {$Torrent['youtubelink']}}</a>
<br /><br />
<center>
    <iframe width="560" height="315" src="YouTube{$Torrent['youtubelink']}" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
</center>
</div>
```

es gibt ein textfeld wo nur die ID des Youtube viedeos rein kommt und dann an der seite angezeigt wird aber ich will wenn man keine ID einsetzt das das ganze plugin nicht angezeigt wird bild 1 eintrack bild 2 wenn was eingetragen wird und bild 3 wenn nichts eingetragen wird und das soll nicht mehr erscheinen .Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Februar 2022)

Hi,
was ist den das für eine Sprache? PHP?
Und Du hast da auch noch Schreibfehler drinnen. das schließende `>` beim a-Element fehlt und das a-Element benötigt immer ein href. Auch fehlen curly brackets.
Das weiß ich jetzt nicht was `{$Torrent['youtubelink']}}` ausgibt.

Und `<b>` sowie `<center>` sind deprecated.

Um das was Du vorhast umzusetzen musst Du eine Kontrollstruktur (if-else) schreiben welche das input-feld abfragt.

Grüße


----------



## toni68 (12. Februar 2022)

sollte HTML sein so viel ich weis .


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Februar 2022)

Also das `{$TSUE['TSUE_Language']->phrase['youtube_link']}` ist kein HTML.
Das ist irgendeine Templatesprache. Ich tippe mal auf eine aus PHP.
Um Dein Vorhaben umzusetzen benötigst Du  neben HTML noch eine Sprache die Logikkonzepte umsezen kann, wie PHP oder JS. Aber von JS würde ich hier abraten.


----------



## toni68 (12. Februar 2022)

Also wenn man den Link von Joutube hatt z.b 



 nimmt man nach dem komma `(y-cJuCMzpdA) und gibt es im bild oben 1 ein dann erscheint das video in der seite bild 2 aber in der seite ist permannet bild 3 das joutube und das sollte eben nicht sein wenn man kein eintrack im bild 1 hat.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Februar 2022)

HI,
Sorry, ich versteh Deine Sätze nicht. Bitte bemühe Dich um vernünftige Orthografie!

Grüße


----------



## basti1012 (12. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht sollte er erstmal den ganzen Code schicken , bzw. ein Link , wo man sehen kann was da los ist.
Ich verstehe schon was du meinst , das  wäre mit PHP und JS über else if , bzw isset und oder empty machbar..

Mit deinem gezeigten Code komme ich nicht weit , weil wie es schon gesagt wurde ,ist dein Code noch Fragwürdig. welche Sprache und Template benutzt wird.

Schick uns doch mal den Link, wo das angezeigt wird.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Februar 2022)

Hi,
ich hab Dir hier mal ein Beispiel geschrieben:
Document

Hier kannst Du die Dateien herunterladen:
Google Drive

Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt keine sonderlich großen Sicherheitsfehler gemacht.
Kann sich ja vielleicht mal jemand anschauen.
Was man aber eigentlich noch machen sollte wäre per YouTube Api eine Überprüfung durchzuführen ob es das Video überhaupt gibt.

Grüße


----------



## toni68 (13. Februar 2022)

Hi danke für deine mühe aber das ist nicht was ich brauche die eingabe habe ich schon im script wo es bearbeitet wird es geht darum wenn man in der eingabe nichts eingibt das auch nichts erscheint weil im momment hat man wenn das feld leer ist das bild und das will ich eben nicht .


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Februar 2022)

Hi,
In meinem Code wird ja auch berücksichtigt was ist wenn ein leeres Input abgeschickt wird.
Anstatt der Fehlermeldung kannst Du auch nichts ausgeben. Was aber eine schlechte Nutzerführung wäre.

Ansonsten, wie @basti1012 schon sagte, ohne vernünftigen Code können wir Dir nicht weiterhelfen.

Gleiches Problem wie hier.

Grüße


----------



## basti1012 (13. Februar 2022)

So ganz verstehe ich nicht, was du jetzt noch willst.
Habe nochmal Beitrag 1 gelesen und mit dem Code von  @Jan-Frederik Stieler  verglichen.
Das ist doch eigentlich, was du willst.
Gibt man richtige ID an , kommt das Video.
Gibt man gar nichts an , kommt ein Hinweis wo steht das man ID eingeben soll.

Gibt nur noch ein Problem, dass man falsche ID's eingeben kann.
Das kann man aber auch noch ändern.

Aber solange du uns nicht richtig erklärst, was du genau willst und benutzt , kanhn man nicht richtig helfen.
Z. B.


toni68 hat gesagt.:


> ich will wenn man keine ID einsetzt das das ganze plugin nicht angezeigt wird


Kann ich damit gar nichts mit anfangen.
Das hört sich für mich so an , dass du CMS hast , mit einer API  ID  von YouTube.
Gibst du in der CMS die ID ein , ist das Plugin natürlich eingebunden.
Ohne ID wird das Plugin eigentlich auch nicht angezeigt.


Jetzt bist du dran.
*Erklärung ,code und besser noch Link.*


----------



## toni68 (14. Februar 2022)

Das problem ist das der Player von youtube angezeigt trotzdem angezeigt wird das ist eben das Problem weil ich es nicht überlall gebraucht wird.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Februar 2022)

Das muss tDu näher spezifizieren.
Wann soll den der Player nicht angezeigt werden?
Bei meinem Script wird dieser nur angezeigt wenn eine YT-ID in das Textfeld eingegeben wird.Ob es das Video gibt kann man nur per YouTube API abfragen.
Wenn keine ID eingeben wird und das Textfeld abgeschickt wird kommt bei mir ja eine Fehlermeldung welche man auch ausschalten kann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## toni68 (14. Februar 2022)

das kommt bei mirwenn nichts eingegeben wird und das soll eben nicht sein .Kann ein test zugang schicken wenn man sich das neher anschaun will.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Februar 2022)

Also wir drehen uns hier im Kreis.
Wenn Du Dir meinen Code anschaust solltest Du den Lösungsweg abstrahieren und auf Dein Problem anwenden können.
Ich oder jemand anderes kann Dir ohne vernünftigen Code nicht weiterhelfen und Deine Templatesprache TSUE kenn ich nicht und kann auch nichts darüber im Netz finden.

Grüße


----------

